# Looking for club/land, Hancock Co.



## SGADawg (Mar 3, 2011)

I am looking for a club or up to 200 acres in the Lake Sinclair Drive/Island Creek area. 
I have a 50hp tractor with a front loader, mower, harrows and seed/fertilizer spreader.

I have a house on Island Creek so no facilities are needed.
PM me here and let me know what ya got.

I would consider a bow-only or turkey only club membership.


----------



## SGADawg (Mar 15, 2011)

Bump


----------



## SGADawg (Apr 4, 2011)

Anything?  Anybody out there?


----------



## mossberg500 (Apr 5, 2011)

sgadawg, we have 2 spots in johnson county in wrightsville ga. 1300 acres @ $650 per member / call jesse at 404-557-3039 if your interested. we are about 19 miles south of sandersville


----------



## bcro (May 12, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## Buck Hunter (May 12, 2011)

Warren Co. It's less than 10 miles from hancock co. hunt club needs two more members for our 478 acre lease. We have a good mixture of hardwoods and pines and also a swamp on part of the property. 2 power lines. good areas for food plots. Spouse and children under 18 are included. The property is less than a mile from the ogeechee river. $650 per year. call Wayne @ 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com


----------



## riskyb (Jun 29, 2011)

We have 800 acres in hancock 450 a year pm if intrested for more details


----------



## letliloneswalk (Jul 6, 2011)

i have about 700 acres on lake sinclair  on lake sinclair rd
i am looking to lease 1/2 half of it  or so  call or email me for details 404-310-1118  tony@meltonus.com


----------

